# write a letter to your DP/DR



## flowingly (Aug 28, 2005)

personify your DP/DR. give it a name. write a letter to it. tell it how you feel. don't sugarcoat it. such as...

_Dear Mr. Sack-of-Crap,
I hope for Thanksgiving this year you choke on a turkey bone...

...

no love,
me_

egh, in all seriousness, it helps to get it out. we're all so used to pushing it all down. eventually it will reach capacity and poke through the surface. get it out. don't feel like you have to be nice.


----------



## flowingly (Aug 28, 2005)

brad said:


> hey flowingly, how are you?
> 
> What an interesting idea
> I will think about it and return
> ...


hey 

i'm hanging in there. fighting a good fight. trying to overcome this without meds, but it's proven tough. i haven't found meds that have helped, so i just gave up on them. i don't know if that was a good decision or not.


----------



## flowingly (Aug 28, 2005)

well, since no one else is going to post one in my thread, i might as well...

Dear Sonovabitch DR,

*i hate you*
you snuck up on me that first night and you've just kept a tight grip around me ever since. they say my brain developed this to deal with all the tragedies that went on at that time, but i'd rather deal with the tragedies. i hate you all.

*you came unwelcomed and you raped my soul*

having you in my life is worse than all my ex-boyfriends combined. and they were pieces of shit, let me tell you. just cause i was a pretty, confident, free spirit doesn't mean that their actions were ok. the thing is, they weren't able to CHANGE me. but you...you CHANGED me. and i hate you. the deepest most grotesque part of hell is meant for YOU. one of these days i'll get better, and if there's any justice in the world, that's where'd you'd go- the deepest most grotesque part of hell. you've taken away my stability, my memories, my nights and days. you've changed me into a scared pathetic person. i'm sick of you. just fuckin go away. you've made me sick of being around myself. no one and nothing should have that power. you leave a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Haha, this is an awesome idea. I think it helps if you can put a label on it. Give it a name, like you said and tell it to go sit in the corner. Then you can see it as just a *part* of you rather than completely identifying with it.

But you don't need to hate it - it is something that has served you in some way or another along your life. If you understand the why's and are accepting of why you've used it in your life then you can send it love, acceptance and release it for good.

Keep the good ideas flowing 

Here's mine:

Dear Black Hole/Defiler:

I love and accept you.
I realise that it was necessary for me to create you in order to deal with events that were happening in my life.
You have been a great service to me and I thank you for the lessons.
However, I no longer require you to live my life.
You no longer serve my needs as a healthy human living my life.

In the name of Love, in the name of the Light,
I release you.
In the name of Love, in the name of the Light,
I release myself.

Go with Love.

- Brendan


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Cool!

Dear Mr C*** sucking a**hole!

You ruined my life, my job and thankfully not my relationship (although I can't feel a thing!). You took away the world I once loved and filled it with dilusion.

You can kiss my a**.

Sincerley, me.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

This rocks! 8)

Hey DP you fucking son of a goddamn fucking b****,

Fuck you and thanks for fucking nothing. Fucking ruined my fucking life and driven me to fucking hell. You are a fucking piece of sH!% from HELL. Fuck off and don't fucking come back.

#&%*$,
Kenny

PS: FUCK YOU


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

dear fucking bitch ass muthafucka dp dickfacing cockmunching bitch ass pussy

i hate the shit out of you were da fuck do you get off 
if u was a person ill beat you to a bloody pulp smash ya fucking head against the wall and stomp the shit out ya fucking face
fuck you mr fucking bitch ass muthafucka i hope you leave my fucking mind and die you parasite bitch without me u wudnt even exist so fuck u i hope u choke and die a painful fucking death mr fucking bitch ass muthafucka dp dick facing cockmuncher bitch ass pussy sneaking up on people well guess what

NOBODY LIKE U!!!!!!!!!!!

AHHHHHHHHHH EBNFJEBF EJBF aej bfJBFJE BJ E BJB FEJBF EJ BFFJB EJBF EJBF EJFJEEEEEEEEEEee


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Im having such a bad day today, but you all have made ma laugh ( not in a mean way!!!!!)

sometimes I just want to punch the crap out of it. Im going to give it a go, i wasnt intending to, but here goes.

Dearest Soul protector,

I know that you have been trying to protect my soul from breaking due to the sad things that have happened in my life, but in doing so you have un intentionally robbed of my life, my energy and my love for the universe. I am even unable to love myself.

So I was thinking, I know you have served a purpose to me, but its with love that i dont need you anymore. I dont need you to protect me, as I have me to do that. Let me deal then heal from the pain of my past that I need to. My soul will never be broken as long as i can feel the sorrow, in order to find joy.

You dont have to leave all at once, as you have been with me for a long time now and i know how attached you are to me, but dont worry you will be ok too as your negative energy will be now turned postive. Just let go of me bit by bit and I are, and i will always thank you for protecting me from the pain. but now I am old enough and healthy enough to deal with it.

Thanks again for you efforts, but you dont need to try anymore

You are free

With love

Robyn x


----------



## xxxphillixxx (Jun 24, 2008)

Im really able to enjoy the letters that also include thank yous, because it really is a defense system. protecting you. 
perhaps we are all, sickly blessed?

anyway, heres mine. 

Dear Darthsoul,

You are now protecting the way ive been feeling deep down all my life.
youve covered up my core, so that it could no longer hurt me. 
and until i get a sense of proper direction your going to stay arent you? 
fine, i accept you. but you are temporary. a little while longer, and your gone. you hear me? gone.
im sick of feeling this way and want to experience life, feel moments of joy, feel anything.
to love, to laugh. to cry, to feel.

heres to you, protective jerk.

sincerly, 
Philli.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

haha nice.

Philli, what about your core is hurting you, do u mean you? i feel the same about me, things covering up my core....just dont know what my "core pain" is x


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Dear Fuckface

You are a stupid mother fucker i hate your fucking guts. If you do not leave soon im gonna kill you and your fucking family

go fuck yourself


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

lol @ the go kill your family part, i think my dp and yours is related....so kill away haha


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Robsy said:


> lol @ the go kill your family part, i think my dp and yours is related....so kill away haha


nice to see someone who i can relate to. together we can kill dp once and for all!!! hahahahaha


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

> write a letter to your DP/DR


Thank you for taking me away from emotions I could not handle.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

AntiSocial said:


> Robsy said:
> 
> 
> > lol @ the go kill your family part, i think my dp and yours is related....so kill away haha
> ...


my dp is related to both of you so kill mine too


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

hurricane12 said:


> AntiSocial said:
> 
> 
> > Robsy said:
> ...


alright. looks like we got ourselves an anti-dp gang here. die dp BLAT BLAT hahahaha!!!


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

no probs, and for the record, you can reltate to pretty much everyone on here, we're on a big boat together so we will be fine! xx


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

LoL... I saw this post and i thought, yeah i should do this!

Dear Whatever...,

Thank you for ruining my life!! 
You put me in hell, now it's my turn to send you straight to hell!!
And that's where you belong.

D-Tached soon to be Undetached

P.S. And STAY OUT!!!


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Mine is a DEAR JOHN letter. It said that I am breaking off with you.
I guess it got lost in the mail because we are still together.

A loveless relationship.


----------



## flowerchild19 (Dec 11, 2008)

OKAY OKAY folks....calm the hell down.Listen.DP/DR saved your damn lives when u were going thru the trauma! it's not at fault .it's not "it's fault u got stuck in there !!! and some ppl got DP/DR from the use of some experimental drug.so plz ,lets not get into fault-finding with DP. We are SURVIVORS of whatever ! so instead of looking at DP/DR as some monster that came in the night to take ur soul ...see it as what it is,as it is now...ur terrified LOST self. ..........we will soon be back together again.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

flowerchild19 said:


> OKAY OKAY folks....calm the hell down.Listen.DP/DR saved your damn lives when u were going thru the trauma! it's not at fault .it's not "it's fault u got stuck in there !!! and some ppl got DP/DR from the use of some experimental drug.so plz ,lets not get into fault-finding with DP. We are SURVIVORS of whatever ! so instead of looking at DP/DR as some monster that came in the night to take ur soul ...see it as what it is,as it is now...ur terrified LOST self. ..........we will soon be back together again.


I agree. I got dp since I was 9 on and off, always after some trauma I couldn't handle. I always thought it was escaping away to Wonderland, so here it goes...

Dear White Rabbit,
I'm thankful you let me enter through the hole and hide myself in it.
But its getting too weird now, and I think I'm greatly missed in my own world.
I appreciate there might advantages to Wonderland, but I'm afraid if I stay I'll get one of those "off with her head" sentences, so you would be as kind as show me the way out?

Alice


----------

